# THE DMV



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone on here in the DMV (DC,MD,VA) I would enjoy going out and shooting with people and taking notes and gaining experience. Beers are good too. And cameras


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm in Chuck County, MD; work in Landover near Fed Ex field.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

I worked at Taylor for a short time frame which is practically right down the street from fedex field. Im up here in Frederick county. Not too far though! I work in Rockville now. Tad bit closer to landover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm doing the wreaths thing next weekend at Arlington.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm glad they reached their goal for the ceremony. They just hit it a few hours ago.  Taking pictures? Or going to pay respect? I've gone to a few ceremony's but I won't be able to make this one unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a cousin in Frederick.  Dad retired from Dept. of Energy on MD-118 at I-270; started when it was still Atomic Energy Commission in the 70s.  Maybe we can set up something in a couple weeks - DC certainly looks to fairly central - I'm about an hour from downtown via the Metro green or blue lines.  I'm working at the Barn Show (think upscale flea market) this weekend.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 23, 2016)

In in WV. But it's the almost MD part of WV. I was just in DC last weekend to try out Momofuku.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 23, 2016)

Village Idiot said:


> In in WV. But it's the almost MD part of WV. I was just in DC last weekend to try out Momofuku.


How was it?  Have you been to Founding Farmers (1924 Pennsylvania)?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 23, 2016)

Been to the Tysons one -- it's okay. But I've been to places like the French Laundry...

Going back to Central Michael Richards this weekend.  It's just elevated simple food and really hits the spot.  Best banana split ever.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Been to the Tysons one -- it's okay. But I've been to places like the French Laundry...
> 
> Going back to Central Michael Richards this weekend.  It's just elevated simple food and really hits the spot.  Best banana split ever.



That was the cocktails at Family Meal in Frederick on St. Pat's day. My buddy is a sous chef there.

The ramen at Daika Izakaya was better. Even the ramen at a little hole in the wall in Morgantown, WV was better. The experience was good though. The pork buns weren't bad, but the ones that me and a friend make have a more flavorful pork belly.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2016)

killerseaguls said:


> Anyone on here in the DMV (DC,MD,VA) I would enjoy going out and shooting with people and taking notes and gaining experience. Beers are good too. And cameras
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So your inviting anyone who works for the Department of Motor Vehicles, an organization world renknown for their customer service, out to the woods where you'll be carrying a gun.  Sure, that doesn't sound like a trap or anything.. lol


----------

